# Bilder auf einer Webseite anzeigen



## HansDieter45 (24. Jul 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, und habe keine Ahnung von JAVA.
Ich wäre aber sicher in der Lage ein bestehendes Script, wenn es denn alle benötigten Teile beinhaltet, anzupassen.
Ich betreibe eine Webseite, mit u.a. Bildern von Webcams, und möchte  eine neue Seite hinzufügen.
Diese Seite soll  mehrere Bilder mit fortlaufenden variablen Namen nacheinander  anzeigen.
Die Bilder wurden vorher gesammelt, und stellen einen Sonnenaufgang dar.
Der Bildname soll generiert werden -      XXXX00001 bis  XXXX99999
Die Bilder befinden sich innerhalb der Domain im gleichen Ordner wie die Seite.

Der Ablauf sollte etwa wie folgt sein:
1-  Bildname generieren
2-  Prüfe ob Bild vorhanden ....  wenn nicht beginne wieder mit Bild    XXXX00001
3-  Bild anzeigen mit FADE-IN  
4-  Warte  n  Sekunden
5-  weiter mit  1-     ( nächstes Bild )

Hat vielleicht jemand ein solches Script, und könnte man mir das zur weiteren bearbeitung zur verfügung stellen?

Vielen Dank
HansDieter


----------



## httpdigest (24. Jul 2018)

Zwei Hinweise, an denen man erkennt, wenn jemand keine Ahnung von Java hat:
1. schreibt Java als "JAVA"
2. verwechselt Java mit JavaScript



Ein Script in Java ist nicht automatisch ein JavaScript. Was du möchtest, ist ein Script/Snippet in *JavaScript*, das du im Browser ausführen kannst.


----------



## HansDieter45 (24. Jul 2018)

So ist es.....   das war mir nicht klar.


----------



## httpdigest (24. Jul 2018)

Kein Problem.  Es gibt hier auch das Unterforum: https://www.java-forum.org/forum/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript.35/


----------



## HansDieter45 (24. Jul 2018)

OK.... Danke..... also weiter bei den  "verirrten Fragen"


----------

